# Big 3 PE (Mech, Civil, Electrical) or own company



## dontlikebeinganeng (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello engineerboards,

 I'm currently a petroleum engineer with about 8 years of experience. Double PE (Civil, Mechanical) and am looking to get electrical PE or do something else worth doing. Currently feeling the urge/itch to make more money and recognition (a longing if you would).

Love challenges but afraid to lose the nice cush salary.

Q. Maybe I'm still starry eyed but should I get PE in electrical or should I leave engineering (to start own company)?


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 15, 2015)

It would be really impressive to pull a P.E. hat trick, but I don't see how an additional PE would automatically lead to more money and recognition.  Maybe you could be a petroleum engineer by day and an electrical engineer by night, like Batman with an engineering utility belt.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

What do you do with multiple PE licenses? Do you sign off on drawings in multiple disciplines? Maybe its because I've only worked for large multi-discipline firms, but I can't imagine being over multiple disciplines on the same project (with the exception of Elec &amp; I&amp;C which are very similar).


----------



## dontlikebeinganeng (Dec 22, 2015)

I beat my fresh out of college engineers with them. (bad joke intended)

I sign off in disciplines I am licensed to. It gives me more credibility and a lot of times, California requires a PE to sign off on mechanical, civil or electrical.


----------

